# Pics of my Community tank



## Malawi_G (Jan 24, 2005)

here are some pics of what I have in my community tank......sorry for the pics it's from a crappy camera.....

here are my clown loaches, I have 9 little ones in total

















Here are some group shots...gold severum, angels, silver dollars, bleeding heart tetras, red eye tetras, yellow rainbow, nic cichids..

































Cory cats, jurupari, and redtail hemiodus(I used to have 3 but the other one died due to a python accident) I'm waiting for my LFS to stock more of these so I can get a group...


----------



## JCANCER (Jun 25, 2006)

great pics!

How big is your tank????


----------



## Malawi_G (Jan 24, 2005)

thanks.....the tank is 120 gallon...


----------



## MSUDawgs56 (Feb 1, 2005)

nice tank and excellent healthy looking fish!


----------



## foevaafta (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

great, not a fan of the shroom though...


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

How do your severums get along?


----------



## Malawi_G (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks for the comments.....the severums are getting along fine no agression what so ever, I used to have 2 rotkeil but I lost the other one they used to chase each other. the mushroom is just there to fill the tank and to provide hiding space, it will be removed or replace by probably more driftwood or rocks when I get some cash flow going....lol....maybe another tank even...Anyways here are some more pics....I got bored


----------



## Donnixd (Sep 13, 2009)

i really like ur tank, it looks really active and fun to watch all day. how mature is the tank? how long has it been running?


----------



## Malawi_G (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks....This tank has been running for almost 2 years now....the filters and media have been with me longer it use to be in my smaller tanks....Fish are really happy although starting to look a little cramp.....thinking of going bigger probably next year.....


----------



## MrMbuna (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice looking tank bud!!


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

If you are considering getting another tank, I'd take the silver dollars, severums, nics, rainbow and sharks and put them in their own tank and leave the angel fish, geos and clown loaches in the current tank. You could divide the tetras between the two and add more of them if necessary to get a good school. This way you'll have more a distinction between Central and South American. That is just my asthetic...other than that the tank is beautiful and the fish look healthy :thumb: .


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

If you are considering getting another tank, I'd take the silver dollars, severums, nics, rainbow and sharks and put them in their own tank and leave the angel fish, geos and clown loaches in the current tank. You could divide the tetras between the two and add more of them if necessary to get a good school. This way you'll have more a distinction between Central and South American. That is just my aesthetic...other than that the tank is beautiful and the fish look healthy :thumb: .


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow nice tank! I wish my gold severum grow up to look like yours.


----------



## phoenix-cry (Feb 27, 2010)

I love loaches!


----------

